# Baroque Lovers



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Just an experimental thread. Who are some of your favorite composers outside of the Baroque Period?  I'll mention my favorites later. For those not that big into Baroque, skip this thread.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh and you can add your favorite Baroque Composers as well. *Hopes this thread doesn't fail* Here are some suggestions if nobody else adds any (Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Bartok, Glass, Sibelius, Boccherini, CPE Bach, John Dowland, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, and Mendelssohn.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Hmm, I thought we might be discussing the amorous interests of Vivaldi, Bach, Handel, and Biber! Imagine my disappointment when I opened the thread . . .

Incidentally, Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Bartok, Glass, Sibelius, Boccherini, CPE Bach, John Dowland, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, and Mendelssohn are most definitely NOT baroque composers. They are classical era (Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Boccherini, CPE Bach), romantic era (Sibelius, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Mendelssohn), or modern era (Bartok, Glass), or even renaissance (Dowland).

And I like Bach most of all!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

DrMike said:


> Hmm, I thought we might be discussing the amorous interests of Vivaldi, Bach, Handel, and Biber! Imagine my disappointment when I opened the thread . . .
> 
> Incidentally, Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Bartok, Glass, Sibelius, Boccherini, CPE Bach, John Dowland, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, and Mendelssohn are most definitely NOT baroque composers. They are classical era (Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Boccherini, CPE Bach), romantic era (Sibelius, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Mendelssohn), or modern era (Bartok, Glass), or even renaissance (Dowland).
> 
> And I like Bach most of all!


Okay, I feel stupid - you are asking baroque lovers (and not meaning some mistress of Bach or Vivaldi, I am assuming) which NON-baroque composers they like! My bad. Please continue. And for me, it would be Beethoven most of all! That is, the non-baroque composer I like most, no "lover" implications whatsoever.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

DrMike said:


> Hmm, I thought we might be discussing the amorous interests of Vivaldi, Bach, Handel, and Biber! Imagine my disappointment when I opened the thread . . .
> 
> Incidentally, Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Bartok, Glass, Sibelius, Boccherini, CPE Bach, John Dowland, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, and Mendelssohn are most definitely NOT baroque composers. They are classical era (Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Boccherini, CPE Bach), romantic era (Sibelius, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Mendelssohn), or modern era (Bartok, Glass), or even renaissance (Dowland).
> 
> And I like Bach most of all!


The point of my thread was to see for those who love Baroque to see what else they should listen to expand their interests in other eras of music as well. Which I kind of find hard to get into anything other than Baroque for the most part.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Try classical era music performed on period instruments - I would recommend the symphonies of Haydn and Mozart.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

DrMike said:


> Try classical era music performed on period instruments - I would recommend the symphonies of Haydn and Mozart.


Listening to early Mozart Symphonies samples through Trevor Pinnock. Sounds a lot like Baroque. Great sound.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Listening to early Mozart Symphonies samples through Trevor Pinnock. Sounds a lot like Baroque. Great sound.


I would also recommend Rene Jacobs' recordings of Mozart's late symphonies. Also, Haydn's Creation oratorio, performed by period groups, is highly entertaining.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

Some of my faves include Tafelmuzik (Table Music) by Telemann, Cello Concertos by Boccarini, and the twelve Concerto Grossi by Corelli.

Haydn string quartets. Very baroque-ey.

If you like baroque stuff but want a different spin on it, try Wendy Carlos Switched on Bach. (Switched on Brandenburg, etc). They are fantastic interpretations and technically excessively interesting. Great headphone music.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I did research. This is what I found the most popular among Vivaldi and Bach fans. 
Renaissance: Monteverdi, Dowland
Baroque: Handel, Telemann, Corelli
Classical: Haydn, Mozart, Boccherini, Beethoven
Early Romantic: Schubert, Mendelssohn, Chopin
Mid-Romantic: Brahms, Liszt, Tchaikovsky
Late Romantic: Dvorak, Mahler, Sibelius
1910-1960: Shostakovich, Faure
1960-Present: Arvo Part


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some more or less Baroque-sounding favourite pieces of a more recent date:

- Pärt Tabula Rasa Concerto, 2nd part





Reger: Cello Suites





- Schnittke Concerto Grosso nr.1 (this is the splendid Kremer/Grindenko/Schiff recording)





- Holmboe: 1st Symphony (I love this folksy piece):





Martinu: Concerto for 2 Pianos & Orchestra




 (Labeque Duo !)

Martinu: Double Concerto (1938)





- Michal Spisak: Bassoon Concerto


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I am a rather dedicated Baroque fan at present. For the last year or so I would guess that half of what I bought or listened to was from the Baroque era. Of course considering that in my book, Bach is God... and Handel is not far behind him... a hell of a lot of my CDs are accounted for by these two composers alone. But what do I listen to outside of the Baroque?

In a sort of rough order:

Mozart
Beethoven
Richard Wagner
Franz Schubert
Richard Strauss
Claude Debussy
Claudio Monteverdi (OK... he's arguably Renaissance/Baroque)
Tchaikovsky (I've been rediscovering him this year)
Gustav Mahler
Johannes Brahms
Joseph Haydn
Shostakovitch (another Russian I've been re-exploring)


After that I'm all over the place (in no order at all):

Chopin
Dvorak
Bruckner
Hildegard of Bingen
Gesualdo
Duffay
Ravel
Rimsky-Korsakov
Puccini
Bellini
Stravinsky
Benjamin Britten
Copland
Duke Ellington
Miles Davis
Thelonius Monk
John Coletrane
Lenny Tristano
Osvaldo Golijov
Steve Reich
Giacinto Scelsi
Tristan Murail
Valentin Silvestrov
Muddy Waters
Elmore James
John Lee Hooker
The Carter Family
The Louvin Brothers
Leonard Bernstein
The Rolling Stones
etc...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

For a popular Bach variation, I prefer Jacques Loussier:


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

While browsing I found these two sections of the Musikalisches Opfer, BWV 1079 of J. S. Bach. Unfortunately no information is given regarding the identity of the players or their location. But I still enjoyed these original instrument performances and hope you do as well.

Beginning with the Ricercare for Three Voices






And the Sonata movement for Four players


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I enjoy, Penderecki, Debussy, Beethoven, Brahms, Mozart, Liszt, Tchaikovski(Come to think of it I haven't listened in a very long time), Gershwin, Schubert, Villa-Lobos, Vaughan-Williams, Scriabin, Sibelius, Berg, Bartok, Copland, Poulenc, Grieg, Stravinsky, Mahler, Barber, Saint-Saens, Carl Nielsen(sp?) Strauss, R., last (for this list anyway but not least, it was getting too long I felt) Shostakovich.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Baroque? I adore Gianlorenzo Bernini, Tintoretto, Caravaggio, Rubens, Gentileschi, Pöppelmann, etc...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Tintoretto is a Mannerist... although some categorize him as late Venetian Renaissance.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been getting into Mendelssohn lately. His Violin Concertos and String Symphonies seem to be close to Baroque. But with more of a romantic flavor of course.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Tintoretto is a Mannerist... although some categorize him as late Venetian Renaissance.


I know... but his works somehow seem to possess that "spirit" of Baroque, rather than that of the Renaissance, at least to me. (Also, I kind of hoped you'd respond, since you're the resident visual arts specialist here, and a bit of my hero, to tell the truth!)

But seriously, I've actually been getting a bit into baroque music as well during the last couple of days. I got some recommendations from a baroque music specialist, very interesting pieces. These have included Couperin's "Lecons de Tenebres", Sainte-Colombe's concerts for two viola da gambas... these works have had "instant appeal" to me. Seriousness, expressiveness and emotional sincerity that I have not associated with baroque music before. God forbid, I actually might convert to a baroque fan soon!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Baroque music will always be my first love, but I’m certainly not narrow minded, I like a huge range of other styles.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I guess I was after the favorite of each era from Baroque fans. Tchaikovsky is probably my favorite of the Romantic Era and Stravinsky is my favorite modern composer. Mozart and Beethoven are pretty much tied. I like many composers of the Classical Era. Early Baroque I prefer Buxtehude. Renaissance and Medieval I'm not as familiar with. But Byrd and Dowland seem to be the most tolerable of early music.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

DrMike said:


> Hmm, I thought we might be discussing the amorous interests of Vivaldi, Bach, Handel, and Biber! Imagine my disappointment when I opened the thread . . .
> 
> Incidentally, Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Bartok, Glass, Sibelius, Boccherini, CPE Bach, John Dowland, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, and Mendelssohn are most definitely NOT baroque composers. They are classical era (Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Boccherini, CPE Bach), romantic era (Sibelius, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Mendelssohn), or modern era (Bartok, Glass), or even renaissance (Dowland).
> 
> And I like Bach most of all!


Meh, I would call CPE Bach a roccoco composer, but not enough people use that designation. I think it deserves to be considered a distinct period.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Xaltotun said:


> I know... but his works somehow seem to possess that "spirit" of Baroque, rather than that of the Renaissance, at least to me. (Also, I kind of hoped you'd respond, since you're the resident visual arts specialist here, and a bit of my hero, to tell the truth!)
> 
> But seriously, I've actually been getting a bit into baroque music as well during the last couple of days. I got some recommendations from a baroque music specialist, very interesting pieces. These have included Couperin's "Lecons de Tenebres", Sainte-Colombe's concerts for two viola da gambas... these works have had "instant appeal" to me. Seriousness, expressiveness and emotional sincerity that I have not associated with baroque music before. God forbid, I actually might convert to a baroque fan soon!


Ah, but those are roccoco works as well. That's probably why they are more accessible to you.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

My favorites outside of Baroque in a rough order:
1 Chopin
2 Mozart
3 Liszt
4 Dvorak
5 Haydn
6 Brahms
8 Schubert
9 Beethoven
10 Tchaikovsky


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Good list. Who is number 7? Boccherini or CPE Bach might be worth mentioning.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I love baroque. But I'm not sure what composers to mention outside of the baroque period because of my passion for 20th/21st century music.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

You are free to express your love for new music but the idea of this thread is for those who prefer Baroque the most but have some composers outside of Baroque that they really like as well.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Johann Strauss Jr. anyone? His music is pretty similar to Baroque music. Or maybe more the Classical Era.


----------

